# Recommendations for Kauai restaurants?



## nanc65093 (Jan 2, 2009)

We are traveling to Westin Princeville in a couple of weeks and I'm looking for recommendations.  I've been away from the board for a while having changed jobs and lost my dad this year.  DH and I are bringing along my mother and sister on this trip.  I know a lot of things have opened and closed and that the Princeville Hotel is closed for renovation/change to a St. Regis.  I know I can count on my TUGGER friends for great suggestions.

Thanks in advance,

Nancy


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 2, 2009)

A breakfast trip to Kapaa... to the Kountry Kitchen might be nice.  Certainly not fancy, more of a local looking place.
My  Tripadvisor review


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 2, 2009)

*Beach House in Poipu*

My best choice for dinner would be the Beach House Restaurant in Poipu -- a rather long drive but worth every mile, IMO, especially if you are there a week or more.  My review of the Beach House.

If you consider this one, make a reservation *NOW *for best chance to get a dinner table with great view of the sunset.  Not all tables come with a view...


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 2, 2009)

I second the recommendations for both restaurants above.  During our week on Kauai in November we ate breakfast at Kountry Kitchen a couple of times, and we had a spectacular Thanksgiving sunset dinner at The Beach House.  Both were exactly what we wanted.  We're definitely looking forward to eating at both places the next time we're on the island.

Can also recommend the outdoor Olympic Cafe (?) in Kapaa.  It's upstairs, outdoors, with an interesting view of the main shopping area.  Great for a casual lunch.  Really good sandwiches, and ice cold beer.  Nice break on a hot day.

Lemongrass Grill in Kapaa looked better than it really was.  It wasn't all that much, and the prices were higher than they should have been.  Average quality food, mediocre service.  Not likely to eat there again, if only because there are better choices on the island.  My spouse liked the meal, but since I'm the one doing the driving...  

Dave


----------



## drguy (Jan 3, 2009)

Saffron in Princeville is ok, but not great.  Postcard Grill in Hanalei is very good as is Dolphin across the street.  We've eaten at all three this week, and the only one that has gone downhill since May is Saffron.  We're heading home to the ice and snow tomorrow, so will miss the fresh fish.  Not many Ono or Mongchung swimming in the Boise River.
Guy


----------



## eal (Jan 3, 2009)

We enjoyed a meal that rivalled the Beach House at the Mediterranean Gourmet, located at the Hanalei Colony Resort.  Get there early enough to enjoy the sunset before ordering your meal.

I don't know if it is still happening but when we were there Wednesday night was 1/2 price wine night.  They also had live music, two excellent guitarists.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 3, 2009)

I still like Duke's, Brick Oven Pizza, Hanalei Dolphin, and Scotty's BBQ as my top 4 (not in that order) for Kauai.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 3, 2009)

*No Brainer*



flyerbobcat said:


> My best choice for dinner would be the Beach House Restaurant in Poipu -- a rather long drive but worth every mile, IMO, especially if you are there a week or more.  My review of the Beach House.
> 
> If you consider this one, make a reservation *NOW *for best chance to get a dinner table with great view of the sunset.  Not all tables come with a view...




I am not usually a fan of fancy restaurants, but The Beach House is a no brainer. Be there for the sunset. You can't beat it!


----------



## nanc65093 (Jan 3, 2009)

mmm, sounds like the Beach House would be the perfect place to celebrate some birthdays the evening we send my sister and mom home.  We can have a great meal and put them on the plane!  I knew you guys would come through for us.  The last time (and our first visit to Kauai) was the beginning of the devastating flood and just prior to the dam break in 2006.  We didn't stray too far from our condo that trip.

Thank you all,

Nancy


----------



## Jestjoan (Jan 3, 2009)

We liked the Beach House, too, though their special dessert (which needs to be ordered when you order dinner) wasn't that great. We enjoyed Duke's and Keoki's Paradise. Try the Hula Pie. We stayed in Poipu area so we just went north to sightsee so I can't advise on restaurants there.


----------



## jlr10 (Jan 3, 2009)

The Beach House is a given.  Not cheap but worth every penny.  As noted make reservations now for good sunset seating.

We also really like lunch at Brennecke's Beach Broiler .  It has a nice view of Poipu Beach and the really good fish and chips.  Note: I thought they were overpriced for dinner, which had a different menu, but continue to go for lunch for the fish and chips and my husband and son like the burgers. 

We always stop on the way from the airport to Hanalei Bay at Duane's Ono Charburgers near Anahola beach.  It is a little stand on the side of the road at the end of a small strip mall.  It has concrete tables, you will be bitten by mosquitoes and chickens and cats will be at your feet (Kauai ambiance.)  But the payoff is really tasty burgers.  We always go at least twice on every trip.


----------



## sailingman22 (Jan 3, 2009)

I would also recommend Scotty's BBQ in Kapaa. Excellent view of the ocean and a lift if anyone has a problem walking up stairs.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 3, 2009)

I forgot to mention Brennecke's Beach Broiler.  Excellent lunch fare, at "reasonable-ish" prices.  Definitely a place we'll eat next time, too. 

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 3, 2009)

nanc65093 said:


> mmm, sounds like the Beach House would be the perfect place to celebrate some birthdays the evening we send my sister and mom home.  We can have a great meal and put them on the plane!  I knew you guys would come through for us.  The last time (and our first visit to Kauai) was the beginning of the devastating flood and just prior to the dam break in 2006.  We didn't stray too far from our condo that trip.
> 
> Thank you all,
> 
> Nancy



The Beach House is probably an hours drive from Princeville, and then you will have to back-track about 20 min. to the airport.  Since you are going to take them to the airport after dinner, I'd probably go to Dukes which is right on the beach in the Marriott resort and only about 5 min. from the airport.  I wouldn't go to the Beach House when I had a schedule to keep.  Actually, I probably wouldn't go to the Beach House from Princeville at all - I wouldn't enjoy that long drive back after dinner.


----------



## Poobah (Jan 3, 2009)

*Kauai Restaurants*

Take a look at "Kauai Kid" post around the 20th of December. There were some good thread on where to eat and grocery shop.

Don't miss the Hanalai Dolphin. 

Having a good old Minnesota Winter!!!! 

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jan 3, 2009)

There is a new Brick Oven Pizza now in Kaapa.  

The only restaurant in Princeville worth stopping at is the little one at inside the Gas Station--Mexican food best. CJ's Steakhouse has waterfront prices with premium outdoor seating available that has has great views of the Ace Hardware Store outdoor storage section. 

Beach House in my opinion is too long a drive just to have a meal there.  90 minutes if traffic through Kaapa is bad.    If you are in the vicinity that's a different story.  Breneke's and Keoki's are also good down on the South Shore.

Lighthouse Bistro in Kilauea had excellent food with mediocre service but close to Princeville.  

Also the Golf Course restaurant in Princeville was open two nights a week--don't remember which ones.  Pretty good food with a nice view of the sunset.  

Best food and service in our two weeks there this last Dec were at the Med. Gourmet.  Live entertainment most nights.  $75 for two with drinks and worth every penny.   

Don't forget to try tropical smoothie just past the Dolphin Restaurant for a great takeaway.  Plate lunches for 3 of us $21!! Owned by the family that has farmed the Taro Farm just as you come into Hanalei.  Great folks.

The best food we had on the entire trip I cooked myself.  Go the the fish market at the back of the Dolphin Restaurant and see if they have Opah (easy way to remember is Oprah Winfrey Fish).  Incredibly and the most tasty fish ever.

Sterling


----------



## wa.mama (Jan 3, 2009)

Kapaa:
-Hukilau Lanai has a nice wine tasting 6 course (small plates) menu for $40 or $26 sans wine.

-Kauai Pasta

-Blossoming Lotus for the most excellent vegetarian food (though they were supposed to close on Dec 31)

Further west:

Duke's in Kalapaki

Kalaheo Cafe - excellent and very fresh food

Barbeque Inn in Lihue (local food if you're into that)

Tip Top Cafe - hole in the wall with the most excellent mac nut pancakes

The only north shore places I can think of are places we eat at post-surfing, so pretty casual - Red Hot Mama's for burritos and Bubba's


----------



## nanc65093 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Thank you all!!*

Tuggers are awesome.  I don't know if we'll be able to cover all those places in two weeks but we sure can try.  It's five degrees at my house today, Paul is right, we are having an old fashioned Minnesota winter...looking forward to a brief respite from it.

Sterling, did you grill the Opah fish?

Thanks again,:whoopie: 

Nancy


----------



## iamjam (Jan 4, 2009)

I stopped in to see what I could find out about Kauai from all the experts.  We'll be there for the first time in a couple of days and I'm getting excited about new places, restaurants and opah too.

Now to find the maps and see where all these restaurants are in relation to Kapaa.  Good to know that the drives can take so long.

Thanks


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 5, 2009)

iamjam said:


> I stopped in to see what I could find out about Kauai from all the experts.  We'll be there for the first time in a couple of days and I'm getting excited about new places, restaurants and opah too.
> 
> Now to find the maps and see where all these restaurants are in relation to Kapaa.  Good to know that the drives can take so long.
> 
> Thanks




It's not so much the distance as it is the traffic.  There is essentially only one road leading up or down the island.  Inbound or outbound traffic to/from Lihue (depending on which way rush hour is heading) can really slow things down.  After rush hour is over and the traffic clears, it's easy to drive wherever you want to go.

Have fun.  Kauai is beautful, even in traffic.  

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 5, 2009)

If you really want all the inside scoop, there is a paperback Kauia dining guide that I really like:  
Kauai Restaurants and Dining


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 5, 2009)

iamjam said:


> I stopped in to see what I could find out about Kauai from all the experts.  We'll be there for the first time in a couple of days and I'm getting excited about new places, restaurants and opah too.
> 
> Now to find the maps and see where all these restaurants are in relation to Kapaa.  Good to know that the drives can take so long.
> 
> Thanks



There is are lot of choices in the Kapa'a/Lihue area.  I personally wouldn't drive to Princeville or Poi'pu for dinner from Kapa'a.  But lunch, definitely - great way to make a whole day of an excursion.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 5, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> There is are lot of choices in the Kapa'a/Lihue area.  I personally wouldn't drive to Princeville or Poi'pu for dinner from Kapa'a.  But lunch, definitely - great way to make a whole day of an excursion.



Denise,
Although I look to you as an expert in the Kauai arena (and I know these are only your personal opinions) but nixing a drive from Kapaa to Poipu for dinner I don't quite understand.
Would I drive it every evening?  Heck no, but where are you gonna get a sunset view or sunset dinner in Kapaa?  It's only about a 20 mile drive....

I'm thinking -- based on a previous comment of yours -- that you are not a fan of driving in the dark (i.e. with no Kauai scenery) for these types of distances.

Just my opinion (of course) and I still will rely on your Kauai opinions & experiences, as always.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Jan 6, 2009)

*More ideas*

Actually, I liked Lemongrass in Kapaa (someone earlier had a bad experioence).  Also liked Coconuts in Kapaa.  I also liked the Dolphin in Hanalei.  Avoid Hanalei Gourmet!  It may have improved, but we had a terrible meal there.

Enjoy Kauai!

Barb


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jan 12, 2009)

No one has yet mentioned Tidepools, which is located at the Hyatt resort in Poipu.  It's a beautiful restaurant in a wonderful setting and the food is excellent.  It doesn't have the spectacular view of the sunset like The Beach House has because it's oriented with a view of the ocean to the south, not the west.  But it is a truly unique and wonderful dining experience.


----------



## nanc65093 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Thanks again*

 

Thanks again to all my fellow Tuggers!  We leave Minneapolis next Monday at 7:30 am and are due to be on Kauai at 3 pm.  It was -15 when I got up this morning We are sooo looking forward to some warmth and great food that you all have recommended.

Mahalo,

Nancy


----------



## gbraslow (Jan 13, 2009)

*More Kaua'i Restaurants*

Here is a site to look at before you go.  http://www.spotlighthawaii.com/kauaigold/

Here is another from the same book.
http://www.spotlighthawaii.com/spotlightPDF/WebMap/Kauai/Kauai-KapaaLihue-2008a.pdf

You will find many great places to eat in this area; Kapa'a to Wailua.

We like Hukilau Lanai in SVC (Shell Vacation Club) behind the Marketplace at Coconut Plantation. Check their hours.  I skipped the Bull Shed for many years and for no particular reason.  We went there for the first time about four years ago and have returned ever since.  Kaua'i Pasta in Waipouli is, in our opinion, the best Italian food on the island. Skip Bubba Burgers and head north out of town until you get to Anahola. Duanes Ono charburgers are the best.  Our favorite spot for breakfast is Ono restaurant in Kapa'a.  Last year Ono's began serving saimin in the evening.  It is very good. If you like sushi go to the Tip Top Cafe and Motel in Lihue (only 2 blocks from Hilo Hatties). They used to be open for breakfast and lunch.  The evening sushi is a new venture for them and I, who loves sushi very much, think that theirs is great.  Hanamaulu Cafe also does good sushi and other great dishes. Don't expect fancy dining, just good food. For luau's, Smith's is still the best. Pizza Hut does an all you can eat dinner. Pass on The Eggberts. We are not that familiar with dining in Hanalai and so many of the restaurants there seem to come and go each year. We know. We have been to Kaua'i every year since 1989. Make it a point to try Lihue Barbecue Inn on Kress Street in Lihue.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 14, 2009)

Pizza Hut?   Wow...


Kountry Kitchen is a step up from Ono's, but that's not meaning that Ono's is bad at all, it just means Kountry Kitchen is that good!


----------



## travelbug (Jan 19, 2009)

Coconuts in Kapaa is out of business.

Mermaid Cafe is in downtown area of Kapaa.  It is a small hole in the wall that serves amazing food.  There are several tables to eat there or take it to the beach.  They serve ahi sandwiches - fresh ahi, huge burritos, fish in various sauces.  The price is right.

Ono Family restaurant in Kapaa has great breakfast selections with great pricing.  The banana mac-nut pancakes are really, really good.

Marilyn


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 19, 2009)

Adding onto this thread... Will be in at the Westin in Princeville in March. Any suggestions for good places to buy fresh fish and produce? We are fans of grilled fish, great salad and a nice bottle of wine for dinner and I know the grocery prices are high, but from the Westin what are the best shopping bets for these things  ??


----------



## starlifter (Feb 19, 2009)

Hanalei Dolphin Fish Market located in the back of the Hanalei Dolphin Restaurant is only a few miles (maybe 5) from Princeville. 

http://www.hanaleidolphin.com/fishmarket.html


----------



## rifleman69 (Feb 19, 2009)

Yep, visit the Dolphin for your fresh food.


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 23, 2009)

Another Kauai food question: I had been looking forward to the Seafood Buffet at the Princeville Hotel, but it looks like it is closed to turn into a St. Regis. Did the buffet move anywhere? Anyone know the status of the St. Regis?


----------



## somerville (Feb 23, 2009)

Last I heard, the St. Regis is supposed to open this summer.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Feb 23, 2009)

Bubba's Burgers. 

Ono Charburger.


----------



## MNMary (Feb 24, 2009)

We tried to go for brunch today, and the hotel is all torn up.  They sent us to the Westin--not near as good and no view.


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 24, 2009)

MNMary said:


> We tried to go for brunch today, and the hotel is all torn up.  They sent us to the Westin--not near as good and no view.



Sounds like it will be a while for the seafood buffet! I am assuming there are good bar-b-que grills at the Westin .... and there are other places around.


----------



## dive-in (Feb 25, 2009)

Kona Lovers said:


> Bubba's Burgers.
> 
> Ono Charburger.



I still love eating at the picnic tables at Bubba's in Hanalei.  The one in Kapaa is take it or leave it.  A little over priced but everything is in Kauai.  

I finally found Duane's on our last trip out but didn't stop to try a Charburger.  Very easy to miss.  

One of the best things I've ever eaten is the Crispy Coconut Shrimp with Spicy lilikoi sauce at Duke's on Kalapaki Beach.  We'll definitely be going there again.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 25, 2009)

zentraveler said:


> Sounds like it will be a while for the seafood buffet! I am assuming there are good bar-b-que grills at the Westin .... and there are other places around.



There are lots of large, gas bar-b-ques at the Westin:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 25, 2009)

Denise, this is good to know!  We are going to be at the Westin on 4/17, then Shearwater on 4/24 (canceled the Point at Poipu to get the Shearwater when I saw it just sitting online  )


----------



## daventrina (Feb 25, 2009)

*Fish - n - Chips*

What about a place for the best inexpensive Fish - n - Chips???


----------



## daventrina (Feb 25, 2009)

*Give me a barbie*



DeniseM said:


> There are lots of large, gas bar-b-ques at the Westin:


At the Point too (Webers) ... That's more our style that the beach house.
Found that the best way to get our steaks the way we like is to do it our self.:ignore:


----------



## rifleman69 (Feb 25, 2009)

dive-in said:


> I still love eating at the picnic tables at Bubba's in Hanalei.  The one in Kapaa is take it or leave it.  A little over priced but everything is in Kauai.
> 
> I finally found Duane's on our last trip out but didn't stop to try a Charburger.  Very easy to miss.
> 
> One of the best things I've ever eaten is the Crispy Coconut Shrimp with Spicy lilikoi sauce at Duke's on Kalapaki Beach.  We'll definitely be going there again.





Duke's is a great last meal before getting on your airplane, a HUGE salad bar helps as well.   They do it well there.


----------



## Mimi (Feb 26, 2009)

We had lunch in Hanalei Gourmet in January and our food was delicious. It was my sister's favorite burger on Kauai and my Mahi sandwich was moist and yummy!


----------



## WalnutBaron (Mar 7, 2009)

*Bar Acuda--Hanalei*

If you love tapas and great wines, be sure to visit Bar Acuda in Hanalei.  It's very good food in a nice setting.  We went on the recommendation of a couple who'd been there three times in a week.  Excellent!


----------



## daventrina (Mar 8, 2009)

daventrina said:


> What about a place for the best inexpensive Fish - n - Chips???


Pau Hana in Kapa'a had great mahi mahi fish and chips for about $10.


----------



## travelbug (Mar 8, 2009)

Postcards in Hanalei - we tried this place for the first time in January.  It is really good food.  Tha ambience is good too.  I like them better than the Dolphin.

Hanalei - in the building across the street from Ching Young Shopping Center is a Brazilian restaurant.  It is in the back.  Has great food.  Love their fish special in a curry like sauce - big enough entree for two.

Kapaa - Mermaid Cafe.  Outside seating, looks like a hole in the wall.  Fabulous ahi sandwiches.  All their food is good and well priced.

Kapaa - TNT's burger joint.  It is run from a food wagon.  They specialize in sirloin burgers that are good.  It is fun to watch the surfer dudes order a 16-oz burger and eat them on the spot.  The truck is in north Kapaa on the mountain side in a store parking lot.  Good signage.

Kalaheo -  Kalaheo Coffee Company restaurant with great breakfasts, pastries, and lunches.  Well priced.

Lihue and Kapaa - Kauai Pasta Company has good pasta, well priced.

Marilyn


----------



## Vacation4us (Jul 24, 2009)

*Puka Dog and Koloa Fish Market*

When we stay in Poipu, we always have to stop in for lunch at Puka Dog, located in the Poipu shopping center.   They even have veggie dogs!

For great poke, try the Koloa Fish Market, in Koloa (10 minute drive from Poipu).


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 24, 2009)

daventrina said:


> Pau Hana in Kapa'a had great mahi mahi fish and chips for about $10.



We like Pau Hana, and the owner, Tony, is a character.  The only down-side to this place is he doesn't run the AC and it can get really hot.  Go on a cool, rainy evening for the best experience.

He goes down to the harbor and buys fresh fish every day, right off the boats, so this is a good place to try fresh fish.


----------



## eal (Jul 24, 2009)

All types of Puka Dog hot dogs are to die for, as well as their great big glasses of lemonade - yum!


----------



## Kildahl (Jul 25, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> There are lots of large, gas bar-b-ques at the Westin:



Yes, indeed, they are wonderful. After catching 300-350lbs of Ahi Tuna and 
Ono on Wednesday, we have used them often. Did take the night off tonight for agreat meal at the Beach House, which did not disappoint. The fact that the sun did not show up did not mar the evening.


----------



## sandesurf (Jul 25, 2009)

Mariachi's Mexican Restaurant!
If you're tired of the same old resort type food, and crave some GREAT Mexican food, try Mariachi's, across the street from the Marriott Beach Club!
Our party of 5, all from So. CA., which happens to have great Mexican food, ALL said it was the best we'd ever had!:whoopie: After being in Kauai for a week, and then Maui for another week, we all agree, that this was one of the BEST meals we had one the whole trip! (If not THE best!).
We also loved Scotty's BBQ on Kauai. We ate at The Dolphin, in Hanalei, Duke's, Bull Shed, and The Beach House, which was beautiful, the food, just good.
Just back from here, so need to get going on un-packing  
I want to go back!!!
Aloha


----------



## tfalk (Aug 3, 2009)

Just came back from 2 weeks on Kauai...  we were amazed at how empty most of the restaurants were.  We walked into Gaylords at 6:00, no reservation, party of 8... had to wait 2 minutes for a table.  Unheard of on previous trips...

Never made it to Hulikau Lanai, definately have to next trip.  Skip Hula Girls... menu is less than half of what it used to be and they don't have the live music anymore. Hanalei Dolphin was excellent as always as was the Bull Shed and Gaylords.  Tried the Beach House for the first time, killer view and food was excellent as well, added to our favorites list


----------

